#  > Islam >  > Koran >  mijn marokkaanse vriendin moest relatie beeindigen

## nick86

Hallo allemaal , 

Ik heb tot eergister de mooiste relatie gehad van me leven met een marokaans meisje , we hadden samen 8 maanden en waren dolgelukkig met elkaar , we kenden elkaar al ong 4 jaar en zijn begonnen met een goede vriendschap we hadden samen een speciale band , ik ben een nederlandse jongen van 25 jaar zei een marokkaanse meisje van 21.

onze relatie was voor haar ouders geheim omdat zei mij waarschijnlijk niet zouden accepteren omdat ik geen moslim ben , we konden niet dagelijks afspreken maar hielden dagelijks contact via skype en sms , we zagen elkaar ong 3 x per week soms minder soms meer.

Ook ben ik me beetje gaan verdiepen in de Islaam omdat ik nog nooit ben opgegroeid met een geloof , was dat toch moeilijk om opeens te gaan geloven dat er een god gestaat hoe graag ik ook wou , de cultuur vind ik helemaal geweldig en ik weet meer van de Islaam dan van christendom, maar we wisten beiden hoe leuk ik de islaam en de cultuur ook vind zolang ik geen moslim ben hebben wij geen toekomst omdat haar familie mij nooit zouden toelaten , maar mijn vriendin vond het ook zeer moeilijk om altijd tegen haar familie te moeten liegen.

Mijn vriendin heeft het 2 dagen geprobeerd om dit toch te vertellen tegen een van haar familie lid , in de hoop dat ze erover kon praten , maar dit pakte helemaal niet goed uit haar werd verteld dat dit onacceptabel is en dat een moslim meisje geen toekomst kan hebben met een nederlander , haar familie lid heeft mij opgebeld en met mij gepraat , maar enigste wat ik hoorde is dat ik nooit meer contact mag opzoeken met haar en haar overal moet verwijderen , ik heb verteld dat wij echt van elkaar houden maar dit had geen zin.

ik heb mijn vriendin de dag erna nog een keer gesproken via de telefoon als een soort "eindgesprek" ze zei dat ze me moest vergeten en dat ze me nooit meer mag zien of spreken en als ze zich hier niet aan houd dan zal de hele familie erachter komen dat zei met mij een relatie heeft gehad.
Dit wil ik haar ook niet aan doen hoe moeilijk het ook is we hebben zeer pijnlijk moeten ophangen.

Ik heb alle begrip dat een moslim meisje niet een relatie mag beginnen met een niet moslim , maar we wisten beiden niet dat dit zou gebeuren omdat we altijd hoop hadden.
Ik weet niet hoe het met haar gaat er zijn al 2dagen voorbij zonder iets gehoord te hebben ik vind het ook zo moeilijk om haar niet te bellen maar ik hou me zo sterk mogelijk omdat ik niet wil dat zei in problemen komt.

Heeft iemand dit ook een meegemaakt? en wat kan ik het beste doen ? 

bedankt voor lezen

----------


## madrina

Hallo,

Heb jouw verhaal gelezen en het deed me wel iets..
Als je echt van haar houd, bekeer je dan tot de Islaam, MAAR doe het voor Allah swt niet voor haar natuurlijk.
Als je de Islaam kent, dan zet je een stap naar haar ouders toe en verras haar..
Als ze jou weigeren dan staat er wel iemand anders op jou te wachten, jouw ware bestaat wel hoor en als het zij niet wordt dan moet je niets vrezen, want alles heeft zijn redenen.

Groet,

M

----------


## GekruldeDikBil

blijf je zelf.. mocht de islam je toch interesseren verdiep je erin. Mocht zij de ware zijn kruist jullie pad nog wel een keer. zo niet leven gaat door. zijn slechts emoties... en er zijn veel ouders die ondanks mensen moslim zijn kijken naar een toekomst. ik zelf zou graag een marokkaanse willen maar toekomst spreekt voor zich.

----------


## Egmond Codfried

Dit verhaal zit mij niet zo lekker. Jullie kennen elkaar al vier jaar en nog acht maanden verkering. En toch dit op te geven? Ze is al meerderjarig, dus jullie kunnen gewoon lekker trouwen en de familie voor een voldongen feit plaatsen. Als ze bekomen zijn van de schok zullen ze alsnog het geld op hoesten voor een gepast bruiloft, zodat ze met opgeheven hoofd over de markt kunnen lopen.

----------


## GekruldeDikBil

snaptee

----------


## nick86

Hallo Madrina,

Dank jullie wel! voor het antwoorden.

Ik ben inderdaan bezig met Islaam, maar doe alles op mijn gemak wil niks te over haasten, ik vind wel mijn rust in de Islaam en leef Halal maar ik wil eerst zoveel mogelijk weten voordat ik me bekeer.

Van mijn Ex heb ik niks meer gehoord omdat zei geen contact mag hebben met mij , af en toe gaan een vriendin langs haar en verteld mij beetje hoe het met haar gaat.Maar het is zo moeilijk omdat ze geen toegang heeft tot internet en telefoon is ook afgepakt.
Gister is ze naar Marocco gegaan voor vakantie dat was het idee van haar tante waarschijnlijk om mij te vergeten.Ze wordt niet uitgehuwelijkt dat gelukkig niet. Ik heb 3 weken lang elke dag zitten vechten en zitten zoeken voor een oplossing maar die is er gewoon niet haar familie zal mij nooit accepteren dat is nu al duidelijk, eerlijk gezegd ben ik ook teleurgesteld in mijn ex omdat zei het al helemaal heeft opgegeven.
k heb haar altijd gezegd dat zei nooit voor mij moet kiezen maar voor haar familie maar ze laat zich zo beinvloeden door haar familie dat vind ik wel erg ze heeft geen vrijheid op moment en mag ook niks doen met vriendinnen dat vind ik erg ! ik wil dat zei gelukkig wordt met of zonder mij .

Ik ga haar ook niet meer aanspreken als ze over 3 weken terug is , ik heb haar wel een afscheidsmail gestuurd via de mail om paar laatste dingen te zeggen die ik nog kwijt wou.Hopelijk spreekt zei mij nog ooit eens aan zodat we het kunnen afsluiten want we mochten ook geen afscheid nemen van elkaar.

Ik moet haar loslaten en daar ben ik ook mee bezig hoe moeilijk het ook is .
Ik hoop niet dat ik dit nog eens meemaak maar het probleem is dat ik op moslima's val en ik heb niks met nederlandse meisjes ik heb daar geen klik mee en ik vind dat nederlandse meisjes te los zijn en weinig zelfrespect hebben.
Moslim meisjes hebben dat wel en dat trekt mij ook veel meer aan.

Bedankt allemaal voor het lezen en antwoorden.

Alles hulp is welkom en betekend veel voor me.

Groetjes Nick

----------


## nick86

Bedankt voor antwoorden

----------


## FANTACHAT

*Bekeer vooral NIET voor een vrouw/vriendin!* Verdiep je eerst in de islam wat het Islam inhoudt wat de Islam biedt wie is Allah, wie is de profeet etc.. zodra jij dit accepteerd en je de Islam wilt omarmen dan kun je ver komen met de wil van allah s.w.t.

----------


## Thijs-rinssen

Hallo Nick,

Dit verhaal is exact hetzelfde als die van mij.
Ik heb een tijdje een relatie gehad met een afghaans meisje van halverwege de 20. 
Het ging allemaal prima en na een tijdje gingen zelfs de ouders ermee akkoord, mits ik moslim zou gaan worden.
Puur uit liefde is dit wel iets wat ik zou kunnen overwegen (volgens een imam was deze motivatie geen probleem).
Het echte probleem kwam pas later toen de rest van de familie en kennissen hier iets van hoorde.
Zij benadrukte de ouders dat zij alle contacten zouden verbreken als dit doorgang zou vinden.
De ouders lieten hun oren hangen naar deze bizarre uitingen en verplichte mijn toenmalige vriendin om te stoppen.
Zij had weinig keus en zodoende stopte onze relatie.
Nu zijn we inmiddels bijna een maand verder en hebben we ,bijna nog dagelijks contact in de zin van: ik mis je etc.
Vergeten kan ik haar niet en elke minuut van de dag denk ik nog aan haar.

Als je dit zo ziet is het eigenlijk te bekrompen voor woorden. Allereerst hebben wij Nederlanders deze mensen veiligheid gebracht + onderdak, omdat zij niet konden leven in hun land en wat krijg je ervoor terug? Pure discriminatie.

Volgens een moslim vriend gaat het ook niet zo zeer om het wel of niet moslim zijn, maar meer, omdat ik niet uit hetzelfde land kom.

Hoe staan de zaken erbij jou op dit moment voor Nick?

Gr.


Thijs Rinssen

----------


## nick86

Hallo Thijs,

Bedankt voor lezen en reageren , en we hebben inderdaad zelfde meegemaakt bij mij is het ook een maand verder vind echt kut om te horen dat niet goed is gegaan tussen jullie, hopelijk komt het goed !! het is wel een troost dat jullie contact hebben , dat heb ik helaas totaal niet dat mag niet van de ouders en op moment is zei op vakantie in Maroko , ik heb er ook echt geen woorden voor en voel me ook beetje gediscrimineerd maja kunnen er weinig aan doen alleen hopen dat het goed komt en dat je vriendin een beetje moed verzameld om tegen haar familie te zeggen dat zei voor haar eigen keuzes wilt opkomen ! 


Gr Nick

----------


## Thijs-rinssen

Oke man hopelijk zijn haar ouders/familie na haar vakantie veranderd van gedachte.
Zo niet dan, maar hopen dat zij veranderd is van gedachte :knipoog: .
Er zijn genoeg verhalen van Nederlanders die getrouwd zijn met een marokaanse.
Ik zou in ieder geval de moed niet opgeven, want je weet wat ze zeggen: de aanhouder wint.
Opgeven kan altijd nog.

Keep ya head up

----------


## Egmond Codfried

Als ik jullie was zou ik lekker trouwen en een maandje honeymoonen in Groningen of Maastricht, of Brussel of Parijs. ik denk dat men best een onderduikadres daar heeft, en alle familie laten weten dat jullie hun namen, foto''s en adressen uit voorzorg aan de politie gaven want je weet maar nooit, en als zij geen psychopatische familie heeft zal het wel goedkomen...

----------


## Thijs-rinssen

Helaas is haar overtuigen lastiger gezegd dan gedaan :tong uitsteken: .
Toch bedankt voor je reactie!

----------


## FANTACHAT

Life goes one dude.. Wie weet dat het wel goed komt met een Nederlandse Moslima..? Samen de Islam ontdekken en beiden de achtergrond van jullie zelf kennen en wetend hoe jullie eigen cultuur is etc.. zat voordelen.

Succes verder.

----------


## Egmond Codfried

> Helaas is haar overtuigen lastiger gezegd dan gedaan.
> Toch bedankt voor je reactie!


In feite gaat 'Pride and Prejudice' door Jane Austen ook over dit probleem en lees ik het als een handboek voor meisjes die beslist willen trouwen en ervoor zorgen dat de familie dat accepteert en de kosten betaald, zoals het hoort. Als je nou de Kiera Knightley versie bij de videotheek zou huren, en dat jullie het samen bekijken? Maar als ze zo onder de plak van de familie is, is ze mischien ook niet geschikt voor jou, want je neemt natuurlijk ook een risico voor/met haar.



De vroegrijpe Lydia Bennet, naast haar moeder, loopt weg met Mr. Wickham, en alles komt toch goed. Mr. Darcy die verliefd is op haar zus Lizzy, is poepie rijk en betaalt alles en koopt een betrekking in het leger voor Wickham. De boeken van Jane Austen doen mij vaak aan de Turkse en Marokkaanse medemens denken, met al die nadruk op trouwen en zo. Zelf de hoedjes doen denken aan hijabs, en de lange jassen.

----------


## nick86

Beste ,

Bedankt allemaal voor jullie reacties .

Het is nu 2015 , met mij en mijn Marokkaanse vriendin gaat het nog steeds slecht .

We hebben nog steeds een relatie samen .

*Na het posten van dit bericht heb ik me verdiept binnen islam :*


In 2012 vlak na het posten van dit bericht ben ik met in Islam gaan verdiepen , in alle eerlijkheid zeg ik nu dat ik deed uit emoties en verdriet omdat ik mijn vriendin kwijt was en ik had niks meer te verliezen en dacht ik probeer het gewoon misschien is het wel iets voor mij en als het iets voor mij is en ik wordt moslim dan krijg ik mijn vrouwtje terug en kunnen we gelukkig samen leven .

Mijn hele leven ben ik nog nooit bezig geweest met religie sterker nog ik haatte religie ik vond dat de wereld alleen maar beter zou zijn zonder ! Ik kocht de Koran en "basis kennis islam " het laatste boekje was een dun boekje en heb ik in twee dagen uitgelezen ik vond het mooi om te lezen en ik leek erin te geloven ook kwam ik erachter dat wetenschap en islam parallel staan dit had ik nooit gedacht van religie ik dacht juist dat religie en wetenschap tegen polen van elkaar waren na het bekijken van filmpjes over de wetenschap binnen koran begon ik echt te geloven en ik kreeg hoop en ik dacht wauw misschien is islam wel de waarheid ik begon meer te lezen en ik begon filmpjes te kijken over bidden dit had ik binnen een week onder de knie en ik kon salat doen samen met "al fatiha" dit ken ik op de dag van vandaag uit mijn hoofd.

Dagelijks was ik aan het leren en online met Moslims in contact zei leerden mij bij en ik kreeg complimenten van ze dat ik zo ijverig bezig was met de Islam en ik bleef lezen en lezen ik was alleen maar positief over Islam , ik ging naar mensen toe die moslim waren en naar een tijd vond ik het tijd om naar een moskee te gaan en dit te ervaren er was een opendag op een zaterdag binnen de lokale moskee hier ging ik met zenuwen naar toe ik wist niet wat ik moest verwachten voor de moskee stonden paar jongens met lange baarden in "Thoub" ik dacht oh jee dat heb ik vaak op tv gezien bij de aanslagen die akbar riepen na een bom aanslag en ik schrok ervan en durfe bijna niet naar binnen te treden toen ik dichterbij kwam keken ze naar mij en begonnen te lachen en groette mij heel lief en gaven mij een hand en dit voelde goed en ik ging naar binnen en trok mijn schoenen uit eenmaal binnen kwam ik iemand tegen die ik had leren kennen op Facebook hij kwam naar mij toe en gaf mij te eten met rondleiding ik had het naar mij zin en op einde kocht ik nog een klein boekje en kreeg daarbij gratig parfum flesje bij.

Na mijn eerste bezoek binnen de moskee was ik helemaal verliefd geworden op islam en ik wou meer en meer ik ging een week erna nog eens naar dezelfde moskee voor een lezing en kwam daar bekende tegen van vroeger en vroegen mij wat ik in godsnaam in een moskee deed en ik legde ze uit ik ben bezig met Islam meteen leuke reacties terug gekregen en tijdens de lezing ging het gebeds oproep af en iedereen ging ik rijen staan en de vriend waar ik mee samen was gegaan zei het is gebeds tijd doe je mee? ik zei uhh ja oke en dacht lets dot it ik ging kijken wat iedereen ging doen en sloot aan in de rij het gebed begon en ik voelde me gelukkig en ik ging mee met de flow aan het einde voelde ik me heel goed en zelf verzekerd toen we naar huis gingen keek ik op internet hoelaat het volgende gebed was dat was isha en ik zag dat het over een half uur was en ik pakte de auto en ging alleen naar moskee en deed mee met gebed sindsdien was ik verliefd op islam en ging vaker naar moskee .

Toen ontdekte dat in mijn eigen stad ook een moskee lag en zelfs dichterbij dan de andere , nadat ik samen met vriend hier naar toe ging voor gebed kwam ik er dagelijks en ik maakte vrienden en ik kwam er 3 a 4 keer per dag en bleef er soms uren dit ging voor een half jaar lang tot een jaar lang op deze manier .

Bekeren deed ik nog niet bijna iedereen vroeg zich af waarom niet , maar ik begon ook dingen te lezen waar ik vragen over had de koran begon ik meer te lezen en hadieths maar hoe meer ik begon te lezen hoe meer vragen ik kreeg en deze vragen bleven onbeantwoord niemand kon mij deze vragen juist beantwoorden ik vond vele hadieths erg gewelddadig en koran verzes die ik niet snapte en me af vroeg past dit wel in deze tijd ? en is islam wel zo vredig als ik dacht in begin ? en ik begon me zelf te verliezen ik voelde me iemand anders en voelde me een halve arabier .

Mijn vriendin is 3 maanden op vakantie gestuurd door familie en bij haar terug komst heeft ze werk gevonden en tijdens werk heeft ze toegang gekregen tot internet net toen konden we weer praten we waren erg blij dat we elkaar spraken ik had het gevoel dat het uit was want ik had geen idee waar zei was we gingen dagelijks mailen en chatten en we begonnen weer af te spreken en begon onze relatie weer, mijn vriendin kreeg haar telefoon weer en haar familie begon haar weer te vertrouwen, mijn vriendin heb ik leren bidden en vele boekjes geschonken ze was er erg blij ermee en ze vond het leuk dat ik naar moskee ging.

Maar de vragen die ik had bleven onbeantwoord wat ik hoorde is niet wat ik wou horen en ik had er moeite mee om te geloven dat bijvoorbeeld profeten dingen hadden gedaan of meegemaakt die geen elk mens kan verrichten zoals naar hemel reizen of andere dingen die ik zweverig vond / vind .
dit zorgde voor frustratie en ongeloof en begon minder te gaan en begon minder te bidden en kreeg soms zelfs neigingen om te stoppen maar als ik dag of twee niet naar moskee ging begon ik het te missen en ging ik weer maar binnen moskee hoorde ik soms verhalen die ik nooit kon geloven hoe meer informatie ik kreeg van verhalen over profeten hoe meer ik dacht dit kan niet de waarheid zijn maar ik bleef gaan en bleef proberen want ik vond het zo leuk en gezellig en ik wou echt graag geloven ik heb het niet voor mijn vriendin gedaan dat weet ik zeker .



Maar na een tijdje verloor ik mijn geloof "dat beetje wat ik nog had" en ik begon er een afkeer van te krijgen en ik wou niet meer gaan en wou niks meer lezen en er waren dagen dat ik toch weer ging proberen maar ik werd alleen maar bozer want mijn vragen bleven hangen tot ik op een punt kwam dat ik ging haten en ik dit zorgdevoor ruzie binnen relatie want ik was ermee gestopt en ik vond niet leuk meer om met mijn vriendin over religie te praten en ik besloot me zelf weer Athest te noemen en mijn vriendin ging hiermee akkoord en had er vrede mee want zei is een lief persoon die iedereen accepteert.

Mijn vriendin en ik hadden weer contact gelukkig en dat was ook belangrijk voor ons, dit is weer een jaar goed gegaan tot dat ze alweer erachter kwamen en toen heb ik haar een maand niet gesproken tot dat ze mij brieven begon te schrijven mijn vriendin had weer een methode gevonden om met mij contact te nemen ( zei is zeer slim ) we begonnen te schrijven naar elkaar ik was in de periode erg boos om de familie omdat ze mij uitgescholden hadden zonder mij ooit te ontmoeten en de vader heeft mij een keer bij mijn keel gegrepen met de woorden "De volgende keer maak ik je dood" in totaal ben ik 3 a 4 keer met de dood bedreigd omdat ik niet hun soort ben dat is letterlijk wat ze zeggen !



Mijn vriendin en ik waren wel samen en gingen verder ik had haar stiekem een telefoon gegeven en thuis moest zei deze verstoppen maar we hadden weer contact en we hadden er vrede mee , maar we hadden ook vele ruzie over de verschillen die we hadden want ik was weer Athest en zei niet ik was boos op haar familie en dat zorge voor frustraties .

Vorige week 09-05-2015 ging ik slapen rond 23:50 en ik smste mijn vriendin weltrusten en zei wenste het mij terug met ik hou van je , de volgende ochtend zag ik op facebook een leuk liefdes plaatje en deze stuurde ik naar haar toe me de tekst " Goede morgen lieverd " dit was ongeveer rond 09:00 ik ben gaan eten en douchen ik kreeg nog niks terug een uur erna stuurde ik Wakker worden Schat -_- maar kreeg niks terug het werd later en later en rond 12 uur begon ik toch wel zorgen te maken maar toen het 14:00 was en ik had nog niks gehoord dacht ik oh nee ze zijn er toch niet alweer achter gekomen he  :frons:  rond 14:30 ging ik naar naar buurt en parkeerde mijn auto en liep langs haar huis om te kijken of ik iets kon zien wat niet klopte toen ik voorbij haar huis liep zag ik haar familie gewoon binnen zitten en ik dacht hun mij niet maar toen ik aantal meter voorbij het huis was gelopen hoorde ik een vrouwen stem en ik keek om en daar stond haar moeder en riep iets naar mij en meer personen kwamen naar buiten ik raakte in paniek en dacht weg hier en liep gewoon door alsof ik hun niet zag en eenmaal de straat uit stapte ik de auto in en reed weg met de gedacht niet alweer h hoe kan dit nu alweer gebeurd zijn en wat moet ik nu doen en alles vloog door mijn hoofd ik ging naar huis en probeerde mij rustig te houden een dag ging langzaam voorbij zonder gehoord van de familie of van mijn vriendin mijn telefoon bleef stil , omdat dit al de derde keer mee gemaakt had samen met mijn vriendin wist ik ongeveer wat ik moest doen ik ging volgende dag gewoon werken maar ik dacht maar aan een ding en ik ging alles uitzoeken op internet op facebook en met vriendinnen van haar praten en ik kwam erachter dat een vriendin was gebeld voor de tante en toen kwam het slechte nieuws : de familie had al mijn briefjes gevonden ! Dit is een ramp en ik dacht dat ik flauw ging vallen in de briefjes had ik mijn woede geuit over de vader die mij bij de keel had gepakt maar ook dat ik boos was op islam de tante had tegen de vriendin verteld dat ik geen respect voor het geloof heb en een boos persoon ben.


Na mijn werkdag heb ik besloten om de familie te bellen toenik ging bellen kreeg ik de 
vader aan de lijn en ik vroeg voor een gesprek en hij snapte mij niet omdat hij slecht in nederlands is en opeens kreeg ik mijn vriendin aan de lijn en ik zei ohh alles goed met je ? en wat is er gebeurd maar zei kon niet goed praten was ze stond natuurlijk niet alleen en ze zei ik geef jou nummer aan mijn tante en die belt jou oke ? ik ging akkoord en ze hing op .

De tante belde mij en dit was weer een ramp , ik had op zwart wit verteld dat ik het niet eens was met islam en ik had met slechte woorden gepraat over de vader en tante die mij bedreigt hadden , dit had ik uitgelegd omdat ik erg boos was hoe de familie mij behandeld heeft en mij nog nooit een kans heeft gegeven ! Maar de tante bleef zeggen dat ik geen kans maak omdat ik geen moslim noch Marokkaan ben en ik ben een slecht persoon voor haar en ik zorgde voor ellende na 30 minuten gebeld te hebben en alleen hetzelfde aan te horen sloten we het gesprek netjes af en ik moest beloven dat ik mijn vriendin los moet laten.

En nu is het 16-05-2015 een week verder na het telefoon gesprek een week heb ik mijn vriendin niet meer gesproken of gezien en ik weet niet hoe en wat , twee vriendinnen worden telefonische lastig gevallen door een tante van mijn vriendin er wordt met geheim nummer gebeld en opgehangen en dit is vervelend en maakt het alleen erger mij hebben ze totaal niet meer gebeld , en ik heb gevoel dat elk moment de oom van haar vriendjes van hem op mij af stuurt want dat had hij gezegd als ik ooit nog met haar verder zou gaan 3 jaar geleden toen ze eerste keer achter kwamen ik ben ook naar de politie gegaan deze week en heb melding gedaan van alle bedreigingen die ik ooit van hun ontvangen heb Nog geen aangifte want dat doe ik pas als ik nog een dreiging ontvang want dan is de maat bij mij vol .

Wat ik me nu afvraag wat moet ik hiermee doen ? 

Toekomst hebben met mijn vriendin lijkt kleiner te worden en dat is de schuld van de familie en niet van mij of mijn vriendin .

Alles adviezen zijn welkom .

Bedankt

----------


## Freeway

salaam

----------


## .Desiderium.

Heftig verhaal Nick. Ik voel met je mee. Ik hoop dat alles goed gaat komen. En ik wens je veel sterkte.

----------


## ellayl

Asalamoe aleikoem Nick,

Ik zal je eerlijk zeggen je bent masha Allah een sterk persoon. Wat jij hebt meegemaakt echt boh!
Jou verhaal vind ik ook inspirerend. Om gewoon door te gaan voor wat je houdt.

Het verlies van je geloof in Islam begrijp ik wel. Zelf ben ik een moslima en hoe meer je weet, hoe meer vragen je krijgt. Soms kunnen de imaams ook niet alles antwoorden die hier of daar wonen. Zelf als ik iets wil weten volg ik nouman ali khan (koran geleerde) en mufti menk (sheik) via YouTube. Die mensen zijn namelijk daarvoor getraind om moeilijke vragen te antwoorden. 
De profeten die in het verleden bepaalde dingen konden doen die "magisch" waren deden hun niet zelf. Allah heeft hun die blessing gegeven, maar zoals je zelf ook wel weet heeft de profeet mohamed zo'n gave niet gekregen. Hem werd iets anders beloofd ^^. Ik raad je aan om het op te zoeken. 

In Islam is geweld ook niet toegestaan:

On that account We ordained for the Children of Isra`il that if any one slew a person - unless it be for murder or for spreading mischief in the land - it would be as if he slew the whole humanity: and if any one saved a life, it would be as if he saved the whole humanity. Then although there came to them Our messengers with clear (guidance), yet, even after that, many of them continued to commit excesses in the land. (5:32)

Sorry dat ik alleen je hiermee kan helpen. Ik kan wel wat zeggen wat je kunt doen maar als haar familie niet wil dan is enige optie: A) samen te vluchten of B) loslaten of C) hopen. A gaat ze nooit doen dan moet ze weg van haar familie etc. en je kent haar dus.. B is jou keuze helemaal. .. C gewoon doorgaan waar je nu mee bezig bent maar je zit wel vast. Dus daarom kan ik niets zeggen omdat ik dit zelf nooit heb meegemaakt. 

Ik weet dat je niet meer gelooft, maar ik wens je het beste en moge Allah je helpen met je problemen. In sha Allah zal je bij je ware liefde zijn en antwoorden vinden op je vragen. 

Wa3alaikoem wa salaam

----------


## Mylan

Heftig verhaal! Ik geef je toch nog een reactie. Ik ben ook een Nederlander en ontmoete mijn vrouw ruim 20 jaar geleden. Wij hebben het volgens de regels gedaan en waren heel gelukkig met onze keus. Binnen een maand waren we getrouwd. Het kan en mag gewoon niet zoals jullie het hebben gedaan. Niet in de Islaam maar ook in het christendom niet. Succes

----------


## Hasan1197

Yo, Nick! Kun je vertellen hoe het nu met je zit zodat ik kan proberen sommige problemen van je op kan lossen?

----------


## nick86

Beste allemaal,

Bedankt voor jullie lieve berichten.

Het is nu bijna een jaar geleden toen ik haar voor laatst sprak op 09-05-2015.Nog steeds niet gesproken ze wordt nog steeds thuis gehouden en ze heeft nog steeds geen werk of opleiding en ze is afgelopen Feb 24 jaar geworden en ze mag nog steeds geen internet gebruiken of telefoon anders had ik haar wel gesproken.


Afgelopen vrijdag op 01-04-2016 kwam ik haar tegen in een winkel, ik zag haar lopen met haar vader in de Aldi en ik liep naar ze toe en ik tikte tijdens langslopen haar aan en ze lachte naar me en ik lachte terug het zou geen zin hebben om in bijzijn van haar vader haar aan te spreken want dat zorgt voor drama,ik lachte naar haar en ze lachte naar mij in de winkel ze straalde toen ze mij zag maar ik zag aan haar dat ze depressief is en opeens makeup droeg wat ze zelden deed en ze leek anders een blik die ik niet van haar kende een heel terug getrokken meisje die achter haar vader aan sleept, niet dat haar vader een bulk is of een persoon die haar slaat nee dat neit het kan best een lieve vader zijn die wat aan de oude kant is en dun ik hoopte ooit dat hij mij als schoonzoon zou willen zien maar helaas vond hij zoals de hele familie mij te blank en te kaaskoppig en niet goed omdat ik geen marokaan en noch een moslim.

het is nu bijna een jaar geleden dat ik haar gesproken heb , en de derde keer dat haar familie achter onze relatie is gekomen en dat ze ons uitelkaar getrokken hebben.In dit jaar ben ik haar proberen te vergeten wat natuurlijk niet lukte ik vergeet haar nooit en gaat geen dag voorbij dat ik niet aan haar denk en soms maakt het me boos dat ik haar niet vergeet omdat ik weet dat het niet gaat werken en ik wil ook dat zei gelukkig wordt en ik weet dat ze met mij gelukkig wordt als persoon maar dan verliest ze haar hele familie en dat zou haar ook ongelukkig maken.
Op verschillende manieren heb ik haar proberen te vergeten,mijn leven proberen op te pakken en tegen me zelf gezegd ja ik ben over haar heen en nee ik denk niet meer aan haar ook tegen anderen verteld dat ik totaal niet meer aan haar denk wat natuurlijk niet waar is.
Enige wat ik nu doe is afwachten en hopen dat ik haar weer spreek en dan bijpraten over alles wat nou gebeurd is allemaal in de tijd dat ik haar niet sprak.


en ben ik veel boos geweest op alles, op marokanen en op islam en het maakte mij zelf rasistische wat ik eigenlijk haat ! ik ben zelf door die familie gediscrimineerd en daardoor begon ik het zelf te doen wegens haat.Maar gelukkig ben ik uiteindelijk niet zo slecht en weet ik dat niet iedereen hetzelfde is wel vind ik het jammer dat vele dezelfde richtlijnen hebben en dat vele vinden dat wij twee verboden voor elkaar zijn wegens onze verschillende geloofs overtuiging, zei is moslim en ik niet .Zelf ben ik niet meer zo Naief en weet ik dat het problemen kan veroorzaken in een relatie/huwelijk maar wie zijn anderen om ons te vertellen of ons te verbieden in deze tijd dat wij niet met elkaar mogen trouwen of een relatie mogen? we zijn beiden volwassenen.



Je ziet steeds meer op het nieuws over aanslagen en komt steeds meer in de buurt dat zou nooit stoppen als we als mensen elkaar gaan accepteren ongeacht welk ras of religie !

----------


## dutch_boy

Hey nick, 

ten eerste wil ik zeggen het is niet leuk om zoiets mee te maken dat begrijp ik. 

jij bent ongelovig en voor een moslima is het niet teogestaan om met een ongelovige te trouwen dit dien je te accepteren. 

hoe leuk je haar ook vindt. 

liefde komt pas in het huwlijk zoals Allah in de koran zegt in soerat room( de romeinen ) vers 21.

mijn advies aan jou is ga verder met je leven. en laat haar gaan je verpest je eigen leven en uitdeinelijk ook dat van haar. Want haar familie is het belangrijkste in het leven. dat zal jij nooit bij in de buurt komen. 

Tegen de zuster die hiervoor reageerde. 

jij hoort geen respect te hebben voor deze jongen hier. en hem zulkje dingen te adviseren met haar weg te lopen etc etc waar zit jou gedachte stel je voor het was jou dochter zou je dat dan ook zeggen ahh loop maar weg.

Allah leidt wie hij wilt en hij laat dwalen wie hij wilt, dat dien je te accepteren. wie het ook is. de profeten werden in de mogelijkheid gesteld om deze dingen te doen wat komt door de wil van Allah wa ta ala.

----------


## Hasan1197

Nick, 

Als ik jou was had ik geprobeerd haar te winnen van haar familie maar op een manier dat je haar familie bewijst dat je iemand voor haar bent en samen met haar een toekomst kan maken. En als dat niet lukt heb jij laten zien dat jij alles gaf en moet je het allemaal achter je laten en gewoon doorgaan met je leven, anders begint het tijdverspilling te worden.
En ik had gelezen dat je onbeantwoorde vragen had over de islam, deel het met ons zodat wij kunnen proberen een antwoord te geven.

----------


## Dakhan

Geachte Nick,

Volgens de Koran mag je met haar trouwen zolang jij in god gelooft. De Koran zegt het volgende:




> "Do not marry (you men) the mushrikaat until they believe; for even a believing slave woman is better than a mushrika, even if you like her. And do not marry (you women) the mushrikeen until they believe. A believing slave man is better than a mushrik, even if you like him. These invite to the fire, while God invites to Paradise and forgiveness, with His permission, and He clarifies His revelations for the people, that they may remember"2:221


Uit de bovenstaande komt naar voren dat jij mag trouwen met haar zolang je maar een gelovige bent. Vele denken dan dat je dan "moslim" moet zijn. Maar dat klopt niet. Er staat namelijk "gelovige" en niet "moslim" in de vers.

Dit is belangrijk, omdat God in de Koran erkent dat sommige Joden en Christenen ook gelovigen zijn zoals de moslims: Zij aanbidden dan enkel God en geloven in de overleveringen van de profeet Mohamed, maar ook in de eerdere overleveringen van de voorgaande profeten van God. Belangrijk is dat je onderscheid maakt tussen "gelovigen" en de huidige "religies": Zelfs iemand die zich niet officieel verklaart heeft een moslim, christen of jood te zijn, maar toch diep in het hart een gelovige is, is geschikt om te trouwen met een moslim.




> Those who believe and those who are Jewish, the Christians and the Sabians, the ones who believe in God and the Last Day and do good deeds; they will have their reward from their Lord and no fear will come upon them nor will they grieve. 2:62
> 
> "Surely, some followers of the previous scriptures do believe in God, and in what was revealed to you (O Muhammad), and in what was revealed to them. They reverence God and they never trade away God's Revelations for a cheap price. These will receive their recompense from their Lord. God is the most prompt judge." 3:199



Ten slotte mijn persoonlijk woord aan jouw Nick: Als je met deze verzen naar haar ouders gaat, is de kans groot dat ze het verwerpen. Dit kan zijn omdat er tegenstrijdige hadiths in omloop zijn. Hadiths zijn overleveringen van de profeet afkomstig van oudere generaties moslims. De ouders kunnen in dit geval de wet van de hadiths boven de wet van de Koran plaatsen.

Hopelijk jouw hiermee voldoende genformeerd te hebben,

Dakhan.

----------


## Thijs-rinssen

Hallo Nick,

''Interessant'' om na al die jaren weer een bericht van je te lezen op dit forum. In die tijd zat ik in dezelfde situatie als jou en heb ik je toen ook gecontact via dit form.
Dit soort pijnlijke gebeurtenissen zullen altijd een groot litteken achterlaten. Vooral de machteloosheid is een niet te beschrijven rot gevoel. Als het nu zo zou zijn dat 1 van de 2 klaar is met de relatie dan is het makkelijker het een plekje te geven, maar juist omdat dat niet is, is het moeilijk om het los te laten. Ook na al die jaren.

Opgeven is voor mij nooit een optie geweest, maar het moet uiteindelijk ook van 2 kanten komen anders wordt het een lastig verhaal.

Veel succes en sterkte.

Gr.


Thijs

----------


## Hbiba*ISA

Pijnlijk om dit allemaal te lezen..want bij mij is het allemaal heeeeeeeel vers. Heel recent allemaal. 
En met het verschil, ik als vrouw had een relatie met een Marokkaanse jongen EN die veel jonger is dan ikzelf. 
Plus nog een groot verschil; hij woont nog in Marokko, ik in Belgie.
EN wij waren nog niet zolang samen..

Ik zou normaal vandaag, deze morgen, terug vertrokken zijn naar Marokko voor 10dagen, naar hem toe..
In juli hadden we afgesproken dat we voor de 10dagen samen een appartementje gingen huren, zoveel mogelijk tijd doorbrengen met elkaar..EN ik was zelfs uitgenodigd bij zijn ouders thuis voor een etentje etc... 
Toen ik in mei er ook was hebben we ook heeeeeeeel veel tijd samen doorgebracht, dag/nacht..supermooie onvergetelijke tijd. Ik liet mijn vriend toen wat kleine cadeautjes meenemen naar zijn ouders; ze eten supergraag belgische chocolade dus die liet ik meenemen door hem.. 

Toen ik op 24mei terug naar Belgie kwam bleven we dagelijks, de ganse dag door eigenlijk, contact houden met elkaar. Elke dag. Fotos sturen naar elkaar van de familie etc/werk/ vertellen hoe de dag was, elkaar door de lange maanden heen helpen.. in juli heb ik dan mijn vlucht geboekt (die dus normaal voor vandaag voorzien was), we maakten veel plannen, keken er allebei keiiiiiiiiiiiiiihard naar uit om samen in een appartementje te gaan, ik zag het wel zitten om bij zijn ouders op bezoek te gaan MAAR ik had een heel grote angst omwille van mijn leeftijd, het grote leeftijdsverschil tussen ons. 
Maar hij wist me telkens te zeggen dat dat wel in orde zou komen..zijn ouders willen hem gelukkig zien etc etc etc.. 
Enige tijd geleden heeft hij dan een serieus gesprek gehad met zijn ouders, hen gezegd dat ik in september naar hem toe zou komen en dat ik dus wel degelijk graag op bezoek zou gaan bij hen..dat ik graag op hun uitnodiging in zou gaan. Ze zijn dan beginnen doorvragen naar zijn plannen, naar zijn wensen..en toen begon hij meer te vertellen over mij..EN ja, mijn leeftijd kwam natuurlijk ter sprake. Hij wil hen niet beliegen, hen niet wijsmaken dat ik veeeeeel jonger ben,want dat zou toch uitkomen. 
Et voila..alles is veranderd sinds die dag. 
Hij mag dus ook niks meer hebben met mij omwille van het feit dat ik veel ouder ben. Dat zal wel grotendeels aan de basis liggen. Ik ben geen moslima ok, maar het leeftijdsverschil is het grootste probleem. We hebben nog wel een tijdje bijna dagelijks contact gehad maar het was niet hetzelfde meer. 

Vorige week heeft hij me nog een bericht gezonden dat hij het helemaal niet fijn vind dat ik vandaag dus niet naar Mekns ga.. dat het niet aan hem ligt maar aan de familie die er een stop op zet op onze relatie.. dat hij er evenzeer de pijn door voelt. Nja, het ligt ook zo dubbel bij mij.. ik snap het enerzijds wel, maar tegelijk ben ik ook razend boos omdat hij niet voor me vecht, dat de familie beslist dat er geen liefde mag zijn tussen ons  :slik!: ,dat ZIJ beslissen wat/wie hem gelukkig mag maken en wie niet. 
Het heeft me al supertriest gemaakt, razend boos, machteloos zoals ik hierboven ook lees, dat zeker..
op bepaalde momenten toch niet willen opgeven, de hoop houden, maar waarom.. het zal toch niks uithalen.
Dus ik kon ervoor kiezen om toch maar naar Mekns te trekken vandaag, maar ik zou het mezelf nog moeilijker maken. Weten dat hij vlakbij is, het misschien niet kunnen nalaten om naar de riad te trekken waar hij werkt..we zouden dan misschien toch terug samen zijn op bepaalde momenten..maar dan? Wat dan? 
Dus heb ik het voor mezelf beslist om niet naar daar te trekken, wat vandaag heel naar aanvoelt, wetende dat ik een zalige vakantie zou beleeft hebben en nu NIKS, een leeg gevoel. Heel leeg.....



Sterkte nog aan de bovenstaande mannen...

----------

